# yellow belly's or bullheads



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a place that is stacked with nothin but bull heads. An abundant supply's. I've used them along with pleanty of other baits. I mainly use live shad or mooneyes pretty much whatever i catch in my net thats leagal. Was wondering what everyone thought of them, for *flatts * and wondering if anyone else has a problem with the bullheads just sitting on the bottom?
I have heard from pleanty of people sayin there just the best cause they kick forever non like shad. Just wondering if the people that are telling me this are just the paylake type. lol. Well thanks for the help 
josh
[email protected]


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol, they are the same thing 

But from what I've heard they are great bait.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love o help you get rid of some of those bullheads. I'm wanting to keep a dozen or so on hand to try fot flats.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I usually do ALOT of my catfishing in iowa, in iowa thats what they say the best bait is, because of the fact they stay alive forever. i would also like to get ahold of some.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd like to take you & Travis to MudRun, I used to catch lots of them there.


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

Bullheads are a great flatty bait for their liveliness and ability to stay alive on the hook all night long.I used to use them alot but my spots have been devoid of them fro the past few years.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Mellon, we're thinking about getting a horse trauf (sp) or something like that, and keepin some bullheads in it for flatty bait. let me know if you want to head out there.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I've tried to use them on the river but with very little success, they just get too tired then lay on the bottom and do nothing, Shad on the other hand swim till they die, they constantly thump a rod in a holder till they expire or become lunch.

They are very abundant in the lakes around me, just wish I could use them.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Dang Doc I was goning to give them a try this year  Oh well guess I will try other baits.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck,

Hey Man give them a try maybe the ones down your way are on steroids, the ones up here seem to be lazy or are smart, by laying down they know I'm going to release them, be nice to get another river man's opinion on them anyway, I know the lake guys love them for Flatheads.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We have used them infrequently below Pike Island dam with marginal success. They are somewhat hard to find in that area and I ony know of a few ponds that hold them. I am with Doc on that it is much better to just use shad. We also use live 6"-10" whitebass also. They are pretty active on a hook and will pull all night long. Just make sure you catch them on a rod and reel and not in your cast net!

Jake


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all - Hey 'fool247 !!!.......  ..Second- Yellow bullheads are probably the best eating cats.......Third- They are excellent baits in lakes for flatheads..............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## perry (Apr 20, 2005)

"Second- Yellow bullheads are probably the best eating cats."

You eat these? I grew up being told that they were inedible ...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I grew up being told that they were inedible


perry,
was that the first time you were lied to?   
catking is right.bullheads are A-1 table fare.as a kid,i used to clean them and wrap in foil with a little butter,salt and pepper,then throw them in a bed of coals,cover them with coals and dirt and let 'em cook.makes me drool,just talkin' about it


----------



## perry (Apr 20, 2005)

No, I heard they had a mud vein in them or something that made the meat taste nasty.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there ain't nothin'nasty about bullheads  
try some.i gaurantee your mouth will water.
there are places where people make a big party of catching buckets full and having a big bullhead feast.a friend from minnisota said it was quite a thing up there.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here's one annual festival in minnesota,in honor of bullheads 





> Waterville Chamber of Commerce
> 
> Heart of the Southern Lakes Region, 50 Lakes in 25 mile radius, On Singing Hills Bike Trail. Activities: Fishing, Boating, Camping, Biking. Events: Car Show, Bullhead Days, Craft Show.
> Bullhead Days-2nd full weekend in June (this year June 7th to June 10th). Our event includes: Downtow Concessions including Deep Fried Bullheads, Carnival, Flea Market, Quilt Show, Softball Tournament, Bowling Tournament, Box Card Derby, Fireworks, Pedal Tractor Pull, Sakatah Challenge Race, Kids Fishing Contest, Sailboat Regatta, Demolition Derby, Tractor and Truck Pull, Kiddie Parade, Grande Parade, Pontoon Rides.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

misfits right (  ) .........anyways, they are the best eating cat that I've ever ate. After you fry them , their flesh is snow white and flaky . They are ALL meat also..... Man, fiddlers and hush puppies......NOW we are talkin........................in fact , they are probably the one cat that doesn't have a bad vein or patch of meat in them............DA KING !!!


----------



## perry (Apr 20, 2005)

Huh ... Well now I know 

I bet I've eaten them at one of those down-home restraunts and just didnt know about it. Maybe I'll keep them from now on.


----------

